# W8 in the Golf V?



## PassinByNA18t (Feb 6, 2002)

Has anyone heard anything about this, I read, in eurotuner, VW might put the W8 in the next gen golfs/gti's


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (PassinByNA18t)*

Man I hope so...








VR6 move over!


----------



## carma (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (PassinByNA18t)*

how heavy is it?


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (carma)*

If it is aluminum block, should be lighter than the current VR6.


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (NC-GTI)*

that is sick!


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (VR6'n)*

If VW would do this, they better stiffen up the suspension!


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (PassinByNA18t)*

that would suprise me, the I think the w8 will only be in the paheton and passat, mabey the new suv. just my 2 cents. eurotuner would know more then me.
Mike


----------



## vwfool2000 (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (PassinByNA18t)*

Here are some pics from CAR magazone from last year. The photos don't look all that real but man, it would be sweeeeet!



























[Modified by vwfool2000, 9:15 AM 3-20-2002]


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (carma)*

The W8 has the following dimensions:
length 420mm (16.5in)
width 710mm (28.0in)
height 683mm (26.9in)
weight 193kg (425lbs)
The W12 dimensions are:
length 513mm (20.2in)
width 710mm (28.0in)
height 715mm (28.1in)
weight 245kg (541lbs)
The W engines have a two-piece block, the upper section includes the cylinders and the upper main bearing caps, the lower section includes the lower main bearing caps and is designed as a bearing support.
The upper block section is an aluminum-silicon alloy (AlSi17CuMg), negating the need for cylinder liners or plasma coating. The lower section is an aluminum alloy as well.
quote:[HR][/HR]how heavy is it?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## FatGripOfScrilla (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (PassinByNA18t)*

I heard the same thing about the W8 in the Golf V from a guy who works for a VW dealership near me. I am pretty sure it is going to happen.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (FatGripOfScrilla)*

people people people!!!!!!!!! come on now, thats just another MUSCLE CAR< its an 8 4.0!!!!! if ya want that, then buy the Audi A8, that wouldnt happen on a hatchback come on now! 
Thats just not made for a GOLF< that would ruin the whole car!!!!! why pay so much when you can buy the 1.8T and pay another 4 grand and get that puppy up to 300hp!!!!!! and plus its a whole lot lighter








And the price with even out with the price for a w8 GOLF
Thats just god i dont even know what to say, if VW does this, there really sick!!!! leave it in the passat!!!!!!! dont ruin the GOLF!!!!!!
an 8banger in a hatchback!!!!!!!! jeeez, what is this world comming to!!!!!!! that would be a funny site i swear!!!!!1
NO OFFENSE< JUST MY 2 cents, and im sure alot of people with agree with me


----------



## 2.0slowbutwannago (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (Jouko Haapanen)*

with the dimensions given above, you could put the W8 or W12 in just about anything without too much difficulty


----------



## VroomVroomRedGTI (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (2.0slowbutwannago)*

Thats really sick. With 420 BHP, one could reach 500 hp in a sub 3000-lb car. Put wings and retractable landing gear and we got an internal combustion-type private airplane. Sure it'd get about 15 mpg, but its cheaper than even JetBlue.
Be really funny to see


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (VroomVroomRedGTI)*

This is crazy...it was already madness that they stuffed a six under the hood (not really, but an 8 would definetely be overkill.) I'd rather have a high compression, ultra high performance version of the VR6 (good for 240 HP, perhaps?)


----------



## VWBLUBAYOU (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (DimcheMKV)*

I can give many reasons why this should go through...but I'll just do a few. For one, the Golf platform (and the Rabbit from whence it came) virtually wrote the book on the hot hatch concept..especially in the States. Because of this, and VW's falling asleep on it's laurels, a bunch of interlopers named Honda, Toyota, and Nissan just came in and threw VW off the top of the hill. After some half hearted attempts to make a retaliatory statement (to no avail) through the 80's/early 90's, VW threw down the gauntlet with the VR6.
That knocked the Pacific Rim alliance back, and was an industry first to boot. A V6 in a economy car....hatchback at that.
With a little tweaking of the motor, better brakes, and larger tires (let's not forget the suspention) even Muscle cars and some serious sports cars could be legitimate targets. However, time marches on........
Today, Subaru is trying to force it's way in with the WRX, Honda/Acura is launching salvos with the RSX, Nissan is trying to make the Sentra more aggressive with a 170hp version of the Altima's motor...the Altima itself now has a motor option that gives it more power than the 2000 to 2001 Maxima has (and more than the "base" engine in the last version of the 300zx for that matter) Not only that, but Nissan has given the green light for a 350ZX you know, with a power output of about 270hp, and is targeted to be priced at $27,000. Even the notoriously slow Celica from Toyota can squeak away from a stock 1.8T in GT-S trim. (It'll have to rev like mad to do it, but it can...)
We've also been hit by the Lexus IS300, now availiable as a hatchback, with a 5 speed. Who knows, Mitsubishi may bring over the Lancer Evo VII in a year or so, and Mazda may put some guts into it's Protege MP5 one day. Ford is even trying to make the Focus a threat with the SVT model. In short, eveybody has VW in it's sights.....even if they are not saying it in commercials.
This was the risk of the move VW made in it's leap forward back in 1998.
It's war out there, and the Golf must push the envelope if we are to stay ahead of the game. The 337 GTI, 24V VR6, W8 Passat, even the tweaked 180hp 1.8T's that are standard are all part of the counterattack. Putting a 4motion W8 drivetrain in the next generation Golf will create an estimated 3500 pound hatchback....unheard of and an oxymoron at best. But, with 300hp on tap, this beast will be at a power to weight ratio of under 12 to 1. With AWD, and a 6 speed...nothing from Japan will even touch it without some serious mods...and $$$$ to go with it. Hopfully the suspension will be bulked up to handle it. No turbo lag, no waiting. Just bring it up to 2500 rpms, drop the clutch, and see ya.........
Do it all in basic package for around $27,000...without all the frills, and see who buys it.....
I know I would!!!!quote:[HR][/HR]people people people!!!!!!!!! come on now, thats just another MUSCLE CAR< its an 8 4.0!!!!! if ya want that, then buy the Audi A8, that wouldnt happen on a hatchback come on now! 
Thats just not made for a GOLF< that would ruin the whole car!!!!! why pay so much when you can buy the 1.8T and pay another 4 grand and get that puppy up to 300hp!!!!!! and plus its a whole lot lighter








And the price with even out with the price for a w8 GOLF
Thats just god i dont even know what to say, if VW does this, there really sick!!!! leave it in the passat!!!!!!! dont ruin the GOLF!!!!!!
an 8banger in a hatchback!!!!!!!! jeeez, what is this world comming to!!!!!!! that would be a funny site i swear!!!!!1
NO OFFENSE< JUST MY 2 cents, and im sure alot of people with agree with me[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Dr StrangeDub (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (PassinByNA18t)*

People let's look at this; here is an idea, that is phenominal. There for it will probably happen. Just not in the U.S.A. It will, more than likely, release in Europle. But the company will, take a 1 or 2 years to look at the viability. Before they consider the modifacations required to import this here. It is a GREAT idea.... and just like the rest of the GREAT European cars, it will probably stay there.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (Dr StrangeDub)*

I definetly would think this is a good idea, and would put the GTI back at the top where it belongs. But I don't think they will do it, if the nest S3 is supposed to get a 280hp VR6 3.2lt, maybe with a turbo on it, I doubt they will put the W8 with 300hp in the golf. But if they do I would definetly be interested in owning one.


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (Giancarlo)*

i agree with DimcheMKV.it will be another muscle car,GTI is dead
BUMMER


----------



## _GoatPunishment_ (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (seako_916)*

What muscle car to date was equipped with a W8? Or any 8 cylinder configuration the size of a 6 cylinder engine? I dont' think its sane to put this powerhouse in a hatchback, BUT! I might feel different and you might too after you had a chance to drive it!
If they build it, I will buy it


----------



## dangonay (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (PassinByNA18t)*

Well, I was at the Vancouver Auto Show today, and they had a nice cutaway model of the W8 engine on a stand for all to see.








You have to see it in person, but this is a really compact motor. I have no doubt they could fit it in the new Golf if they wanted to.
Remember when the VR6 first came out in the Corrado. Then it showed up in every car VW made (Golf, Jetta and Passat). Now the 1.8T moved down from Audi to every VW car as well. Mass production and parts sharing makes things cheap. Hopefully VW will do the same with the W8.


----------



## moonturban (May 26, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (vwfool2000)*

Nice rims in that picture, any idea what theyy are?????


----------



## wacktool (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (NC-GTI)*


----------



## moonturban (May 26, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (vwfool2000)*

Anyone know what rims these are???











[Modified by moonturban, 3:05 PM 4-9-2002]


----------



## Gov_E (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (moonturban)*

they look like powdercoated BMW rims. 7 series.
ummm, but they're probly not.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=310550 
Check this out, an interesting discussion about W8's and Golfs.


----------



## moonturban (May 26, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (Gov_E)*

Yeah hey do look like the BMW rims, must be 5x100 bolt pattern though. Not sure what BMW uses, perhaps 5x112 like my audi.
A W8 golf is never going to make it mainstream, who wants a 350 HP FWD golf stock???? Um, except the enthusiasts!!! But, we'd jsut make one from a crashed W8 down the line. It might happen to one or two, for production mockups, or because a Vortexer really wanted an 8 cylinder in their golf. 
Plus why make a 4 door W8 golf???
Would it even fit?? Probably not, the vr6 just does. Cut the fenders and frame; leave it exposed damnit!!










[Modified by moonturban, 3:35 PM 4-9-2002]


----------



## dangonay (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (moonturban)*

Hey guys, the W8 has 275 HP not 300 or 350. I don't think that's terribly unreasonable to put in a Golf, especially with 4Motion.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (dangonay)*

4 motion would be a MUST on a W8 golf, and I think they can squeaze 300hp out of the W8 with no prob, but probably wouldn't in the golf, still 275hp, 271lbs of torque is not bad at all. It would make an autobahn dream, maybe not that much in 0-60 times but I bet the 0-120mph would be great as well as the 80-100 and 100-120 and why not the 120-150!!!
Then again myabe SEAT will put it in a LEON W8!!! since it is going to be the sporting brand of the bunch and not VW. I think a W8 LEON might be better than a golf W8, it would make a great corrado replacement.


----------



## vwfool2000 (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (moonturban)*

The wheels are the same wheels from VW's Concept W12 coupe from last year:








Like I said earlier, since the pic of the golf looks like a Photoshop special, the wheels might not even exist for a Golf or any other VW for that matter. Too bad if you ask me, I think they'd look sweet on any VW!


----------



## BigYZF (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: W8 in the Golf V? (vwfool2000)*

If they stuff a W8 in a golf the price is sure to hit close to 30k. And only barely sqeezing 300hp out of it is not worth it to me. I love my golf, and im only praying that in the Mark V they will put a nice 3.2l v6 in it. If not, then I will have my eye on the Nissan 350Z. 3.2L V6 at 280hp, normally aspirated at that. ANd its under 30k base price.


----------

